# Bayonet scabbard



## genesis563 (25 Jul 2013)

Hey guys, i can't find my bayonet scabbard anymore. I was looking in milsup's but no one seems to have the "new" bayonnets, and buying one new from the manufacturer is gonna run me up about 200$. So does anyone have any ideas as to where i can find one or one similar enough to hand in. I was thinking about waiting for my next ex. and reporting it lost but i'd rather avoid the lost kit report.
Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## northernboy_24 (25 Jul 2013)

If you no longer have it, then it is "lost/stolen" and so need to put in a lost stolen report. It doesn't go on your PDR saying you lost a scabbard.  You have a duty to report lost kit as soon as practicable to your COC.  You may not even have to pay for it if you lost it on exercise etc and your COC deems you not responsible.  However, you do need to report it.


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Jul 2013)

Did you try looking on the end of your bayonet?  That's where I always kept mine.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Did you try looking on the end of your bayonet?  That's where I always kept mine.



Ditto, and I'd be worrying more about where the bayonet is that was in the scabbard.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Jul 2013)

genesis563 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i can't find my bayonet scabbard anymore. I was looking in milsup's but no one seems to have the "new" bayonnets, and buying one new from the manufacturer is gonna run me up about 200$. So does anyone have any ideas as to where i can find one or one similar enough to hand in. I was thinking about waiting for my next ex. and reporting it lost but i'd rather avoid the lost kit report.
> Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.



So you lost it, you want advice on how to find/return a 'knock off' one to the QM, rather than filling out a Lost Kit report/MLR...or you could just wait for the next ex to 'say it got lost then'.  So you plan is to be 'anything but honest'.   

 :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jul 2013)

genesis563 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i can't find my bayonet scabbard anymore. I was looking in milsup's but no one seems to have the "new" bayonnets, and buying one new from the manufacturer is gonna run me up about 200$. So does anyone have any ideas as to where i can find one or one similar enough to hand in. I was thinking about waiting for my next ex. and reporting it lost but i'd rather avoid the lost kit report.Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.



So here you are on a military forum talking about defrauding the government.

Nice.

One man, one kit. Man up and go report it lost, fill out the paperwork and hope your CO agrees when you select the "I do not take responsibility" box.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Jul 2013)

Don't worry genesis563, I'm sure the numbers 563 have nothing to do with your service number and those numbers won't turn up when you put in a lost kit report after your next exercise saying your bayonet scabbard just disappeared. (Maybe even stolen   )


----------



## genesis563 (25 Jul 2013)

So i don't know if it's just the way my regiment works but they keep the bayonets in the vault with the weapons. And might also just be the way my regiment works but i was told by most of my peers to wait until the next ex. to report it lost. What i was trying to do is replace it instead but if that's being "dishonest" then i will just report it lost. I did indeed lose it on a previous ex. it's just that it took me a long time before i noticed and i thought there were time limits on putting in lost kit reports.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jul 2013)

It isn't by chance attached to the front (or wherever you may have attached it) of your TACVEST, is it?


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Jul 2013)

Genesis the problem with going to an army surplus store and replacing your piece of lost kit is that the piece of kit you get may be inferior.  Say you leave the army and you turn your gear in and the piece of equipment then gets issued to someone else. That person could now possibly be using a piece of inferior equipment OR you might be setting them up to get in shit if their chain of command notices the "knock off" piece of gear.

"it was issued to me like this" may very well be true but his or her chain of command may not believe it and it's just giving them extra stress/crap to deal with. You might be setting someone up to get in shit.

People lose stuff all the time. Your best option is to speak to whoever your supervisor/boss is the next time you are at work and tell them that you just realized you lost your scabbard on the last exercise and need to fill out a lost kit report or whatever it's called.  Yes it was dumb of you not to realize it right away but whatever it happens to all of us at some point, it's better to be honest about it than try to cover your tracks and learn from your mistakes IE 100% kit check before you go home from the exercise.


----------



## genesis563 (25 Jul 2013)

Good points, thanks for the advice guys ill take care of it asap.


----------



## northernboy_24 (25 Jul 2013)

I hope that you belong to the unit I am currently attach posted too.   Because we will have a nice conversation.

Honesty is always the best policy.  Even if you think that you may get in a little trouble (lost kit reports are so common you likely wouldn't get in trouble) it is better than waiting it out and then lying about it.  Plus who knows maybe when you turned in the bayonet the scabbard was still attached and so it is in the vault and they are wondering who it belongs too.

Worst case scenario as soon as you knew it was missing you tell your chain they determine you are responsible and have to pay.  NOW waiting it out trying to lie you have brought everything into question.

Honesty is always the best policy. I expect it of my leaders and subordinates.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Jul 2013)

northernboy_24 said:
			
		

> I hope that you belong to the unit I am currently attach posted too.   Because we will have a nice conversation.



Your unit doesn't have any NCOs?


----------



## marshall sl (25 Jul 2013)

ooo a scary 2nd LT


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Jul 2013)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> ooo a scary 2nd LT



LOL, a field mouse fart in a high wind.    ;D


----------



## Privateer (25 Jul 2013)

Those comments directed to a 2Lt are, in my view inappropriate.  The advice given was sound, and it was the advice, not the rank of the adviser, that counts.  If you have a problem that it comes from a 2Lt, that's on you.


----------



## MikeL (25 Jul 2013)

Privateer said:
			
		

> Those comments directed to a 2Lt are, in my view inappropriate.  The advice given was sound, and it was the advice, not the rank of the adviser, that counts.  If you have a problem that it comes from a 2Lt, that's on you.



It doesn't look like anyone is hard time over the advice(which is good advice), just commenting on this portion of his post  





> I hope that you belong to the unit I am currently attach posted too.   Because we will have a nice conversation.


  



genesis563 didn't have the best/correct way to deal with this issue originally; but it appears the comments made him realize what he considered doing was wrong, and he now knows that and the proper way to take care of this.  If any issues arise, let his Section Commander, PL WO, CQ, etc to deal with him as required.


----------



## marshall sl (25 Jul 2013)

2nd LTs in my day were seen but not heard . I was a Sgt and rarely heard anything intelligent from them,mind you tha was 30 yrs ago.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jul 2013)

I wouldn't care what rank the poster is,...he's right to want to shit on anyone who would try the original idea the OP put out there.  

...and for me, that would go up or down.


Lets get back to topic shall we?


----------



## northernboy_24 (26 Jul 2013)

Quick reply before everyone can let this thread die as it has clearly dealt with the issue at hand.

I am a 2Lt and understand that a lot of young, junior officers open their mouth before they should.  However, I am not as junior as a lot of people think I am and am for sure within my lane here.  Due to manning issues/leave issues etc on the average day I am the ranking officer in the office or the one tasked to deal with these little issues.  I am the duty officer on most days and so these things would come across my desk before being passed up the chain.  On an average day there are no real senior NCOs in this office as the one full time WO is working in the field or on leave most weeks. So this would sit on a desk for weeks before any NCOs could review it and I like paperwork to be processed fast instead of sitting.  

So, I would be the one having a conversation with the member even if they are a higher rank than me as I would be the one to explain to the CO why the member should or should not be be responsible to the queen for the loss, or if we should accept the loss as a cost of doing business. 

Perhaps "interesting conversation' was not the correct wording as I am not into yelling or jacking someone up when I can calmly talk with them so that they realize they did something wrong.  I am an adult and likely the member is as well so yelling unless operationally required isn't going to accomplish what I need to accomplish in this situation.  I know my CoC and I know my position within the regiment and the CF.  I do not need to be told that as a 2Lt that I should be seen and not heard.  In this particular case I know that I would in fact be the one to hear and talk about this matter to the CO directly.  

If I was in the OPs position thinking about replacing kit with store bought, I would expect everyone from Pte up to correct me.  Honesty and Integrity are important to me and so being corrected is part of the job, if I do something wrong I expect people to correct me.

The joys of being reg force in a reserve unit.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jul 2013)

Good post LT

See Marshall some subbies are worth cultivating even by our old dinosaur standards.  8)


----------



## Loachman (12 Aug 2013)

Some Second Lieutenants have spent a few years in the ranks, too, and have a pretty good idea about what they're doing and saying.


----------

